

What about the traditional MacBook Pros - geophile

We all know that the Retina-enabled MBPs are not upgradable. What about the more traditional model? I believe that, for the first time, there are no RAM options. It's 4 or 8GB depending on the model. Is this a sign that upgrades are not possible? Or is it just a marketing decision? What about the display and battery -- are they upgradable?
======
Toph
Traditional MBP are upgradeable still. For example, the older MBP (latest)
have always max out at 8gb of ram with Apple but you could have gotten up to
16gb with 3rd party ram

~~~
lostlogin
Just to clarify (your using past tense and I'm about to buy a MBP) if a non
retina MBP is bought, 3 party ram can be added still?

~~~
Toph
Yes, should be... BUT... a quick call to your local Apple store will confirm
it for you. I highly recommend doing so as I would hate to give poor advice.
The Macbook Pro update is the same as the one I have now so I can't imagine
why they would just integrate that as there isn't a size reduction like there
is with the Retina model.

